#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  The latest trends you need to consider for mobile marketing

## Bhavya

According to Gartner Most of the customers use their mobile phones first for anything they do online. As per the official Google statement, more than 50% of search queries worldwide come from mobile phones and from 2016 search engines consider mobile sites for first indexing. So mobile marketing in very important for website ranking as well.

Here is the Info-graphic of the 9 Mobile Marketing trends for 2018.

----------


## Assassin

> According to Gartner Most of the customers use their mobile phones first for anything they do online. As per the official Google statement, more than 50% of search queries worldwide come from mobile phones and from 2016 search engines consider mobile sites for first indexing. So mobile marketing in very important for website ranking as well.
> 
> Here is the Info-graphic of the 9 Mobile Marketing trends for 2018.


Absolutely true it is, the number of mobile devices has increased than PC. In a current world the web apps are mostly focus on Mobile devices.

----------


## Moana

> According to Gartner Most of the customers use their mobile phones first for anything they do online. As per the official Google statement, more than 50% of search queries worldwide come from mobile phones and from 2016 search engines consider mobile sites for first indexing. So mobile marketing in very important for website ranking as well.
> 
> Here is the Info-graphic of the 9 Mobile Marketing trends for 2018.


Hi There!
The infographic was really informative where it is discussed in detail about the artificial intelligence in mobile's recent trends. It is also said that 91% of the business dealings are done via mobile, so I guess without mobile nothing would be possible in the present world. Nobody literally would go on for laptops these days unless they are really in need of one

----------


## Moana

> Absolutely true it is, the number of mobile devices has increased than PC. In a current world the web apps are mostly focus on Mobile devices.


Yes you're right because mobiles have been really convenient for the usage that mobiles have become trends.

----------


## Bhavya

> Absolutely true it is, the number of mobile devices has increased than PC. In a current world the web apps are mostly focus on Mobile devices.


Yeah Assassin, Businesses are focusing more on mobile web apps because they can reach more customers through mobile devices. And mobile websites are considered for first indexing by search engines so mobile web apps help the businesses both in rankings and marketing.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes you're right because mobiles have been really convenient for the usage that mobiles have become trends.


Absolutely, We use mobiles for all our online activities, And we nearly stop using our pcs, laptops because becoming more convenient for us.

----------

